# Hausverkabelung (CAt 5e, 6, UTP,SFTP)??



## holybabel (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf DLAN, da es einfach nicht zuverlässig funktioniert und möchte mein Haus nun mit einer Netzwerkverkabelung versehen, Die Kabel sollen alle im Keller in einem 19" Wandverteiler zusammen kommen.

Mir ist klar das ich mind. ein Patchpanel, ein Switch und die entsprechenden Kabel (Verlege- und Patchkabel) und Dosen benötige. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher was für ein Kabel ich verlegen soll.

Die max. Leitungslänge wird 50m auf keinen Fall überschreiten. Ich habe schon einige Seiten studiert, aber irgendwie sagt da ja jeder was anderes. Ich denke das ich zukunftssicher auf jeden Fall CAT6 legen sollte, oder? Reicht dann einfaches UTP Kabel oder sollte ich lieber FTP,SFTP oder sowas nehmen? Die Kabel werden bis auf ein paar Meter (ca. 3-5) nicht direkt neben Stromkabeln verlegt. 

Sollte ich dann sowas nehmen : Goobay® 0,30?/m CAT6 Verlegekabel S-FTP PIMF geschirmt 100m Netzwerkkabel LSA | eBay
oder reicht sowas: 0,18?/m Goobay® CAT6 Verlegekabel 100m Spule grau 4x2xAWG23/1 solid LAN DSL | eBay

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Als Netzwerkdosen würde ich auch CAT6 Dosen nehmen.

Gruß HolyBabel


----------



## phileceed (28. Januar 2015)

Für eine zukunftssichere Installation würde ich folgendes empfehlen:

- CAT.7 Verlegekabel
 - CAT.6a Patchfeld (geschirmt
- CAT.6a Patchkabel (PIMPF | S/SFTP)

(Genormte Cat7 Dosen gibt es imho noch nicht)

Ich nehme an, dass du die Kabel in einem Leerrohr verlegen möchtest? 
Als Beispiel für ein Kabel: Verlegekabel Duplex Cat7


----------



## holybabel (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo phileceed,

teilweise werden die Kabel in einem Leerrohr verlegt, macht das einen Unterschied? Cat7 1000mhz Kabel finde ich dann doch etwas übertrieben. Wann wird es denn Anwendungen geben die das unterstützen??

Gruß HolyBabel


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

Ich würde auch die paar Euro mehr investieren und gleich Cat-7-Verlegekabel verwenden. Du musst bedenken, dass die Kabel in der Regel viele, viele Jahre dort bleiben und ein Austauschen der Kabel wieder mit relativ großem Aufwand und auch Kosten verbunden sein wird. Zudem hast du bei den Cat-7-Kabeln einen größeren Spielraum für kleine Fehler beim Verlegen (zu enger Biegeradius, Kabel etwas gestreckt usw).

Cat-6-Patchkabel halte ich hingegen für völlig überflüssig. Da reicht Cat-5 auch. Falls man irgendwann doch mal etwas Schnelleres benötigt, lassen sich Patchkabel auch schnell und günstig austauschen. Gibt also keinen Grund hier "zukunftssicher" einzukaufen. Abgesehen davon haben Cat-5-Kabel in der Regel den Vorteil flexibler zu sein, was gerade beim Verkableln im Netzwerkschrank vorteilhaft sein kann.


----------



## phileceed (28. Januar 2015)

Natürlich können auch Cat-5 Patchkabel verwendet werden. 
Ich habe jedoch durchaus schon Fälle angetroffen, wo es zu Datenverlusten wegen schlechter Schirmung gekommen ist. Im Normalfall sollte dies jedoch kein Problem sein.


----------



## holybabel (28. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann nehme ich CAT7 Verlegekabel, CAT6 (ohne a) Switch und Panel und CAT5 Patchkabel.

CAT6a Switch und Panel finde ich dann absolut übertrieben, da könnte ich dann eher irgendwann gleich von CAT6 auf CAT7(wenn irgendwann mal üblich) wechseln. CAT6a macht in dieser Konstellation dann doch irgendwie gar keinen Sinn, oder?

Wäre das Kabel i.o.: Netzwerk Netzwerkkabel Verlegekabel Cat7 Cat.7 100m | eBay ?


----------



## Dooma (28. Januar 2015)

Wir haben auch ganz normal Cat 6 Dosen in den Wänden bzw. Kabelkanälen, aber bei den Kabeln hab ich auch auf Cat 7 bestanden, zumindest bei denen die für unbestimmte Zeit in Wänden bleiben. 
Wenn man 20 Kabel im Bündel verlegt, dann reicht die Cat 6 Schirmung nämlich nicht immer aus. Außerdem haben wir noch Ausbau Möglichkeiten in der Zukunft ohne die Kabel aus der Wand reißen zu müssen und wenn man sowieso gerade mal 50 Dosen plant beim Neubau, dann fällt der Preisunterschied kaum ins Gewicht.

Aber für alles was nicht in der Wand ist reicht Cat 6 wirklich aus.


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

holybabel schrieb:


> CAT6a Switch


Was ist denn damit gemeint?


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, würde ich dir wie oben beschrieben auch cat.7 Verlegekabel empfehlen. Schon allein Aufgrund der Störsicherheit durch die zusätzliche Abschirmung der einzeln Adernpaare, die eine verlustfreier Datenübertragung bis 10 Gbit/s (Laut Spezifikation) gewährleisten.

Patchpanel und Patchdose würde ich Cat.6 empfehlen und als Patchkabel kannst du Cat.5e verwenden, aber störsichere würde ich lieber Cat.6 Kabel empfehlen.

Gruß

Robin


----------



## holybabel (28. Januar 2015)

Hatte mal bei ebay geguckt und da gab es auch cat6a switche. Ich habe da nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung von, hab nur gesehen das die deutlich teurer als cat 6 waren.


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2015)

Also: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet#Kabell.C3.A4ngen

mit CAT5e ist sogar 10GBaseT möglich, also 10x so schnell wie heute...

Also nötig wäre nur folgendes (wenn wie beschrieben bei 50m Schluss ist):

Cat5e im Leerrohr als Verlegung
Cat5e Dosen
Cat5e Patchkabel
und dann ganz normale Gigabit Switch(e) dazu

Ob 10Gbit jemals so kommt weiss keiner so genau (ich weiss es gibt es schon aber nur zu Mondpreisen), vlt wird dann auch gleich Glasfaser...


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

Cat-6-Patchkabel haben absolut keinen Vorteil in einem Gigabit-Netzwerk, falls man nicht gerade vor hat ein Patchkabel quer durchs ganze Haus zu legen. Falls es dann, warum auch immer, doch zu Problemen kommen sollte kann man einzelne Patchkabel noch immer problemlos ersetzen.

"Cat", also die Kategorie bezieht sich nur auf die Anschlusskomponenten wie z.B. Kabel und Dosen. So etwas wie ein Cat-6-Switch ergibt also keinen Sinn. Meinst du vielleicht damit ein Patchpanel?


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

Es gibt keine Cat.6 Switche. 

Da werden Leute für dumm verkauft. Cat.5, Cat.6, Cat.7 etc. ist eine Spezifikation des Kabels und hat damit rein technisch mit Switche nichts zu tun.

Bei eine Cat.6 oder Cat.7 Verkabelung sollst du einen Gigabit-Switch verwenden. 

Aus folgender Formel kannst du von Switsch-Spezifikation herausfinden ob der Switch komplett Gigabit kann oder nicht:

Gesamtbandbreite / Anzahl der Ports = 1 Gigabit


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Cat5e im Leerrohr als Verlegung


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Bezeichnung Cat-5e nicht mehr gibt, wäre es völlig unsinnig heute noch Cat-5 fest zu verlegen, nur um ein paar Euro einzusparen.


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Also: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet#Kabell.C3.A4ngen
> 
> mit CAT5e ist sogar 10GBaseT möglich, also 10x so schnell wie heute...
> 
> ...



Es ist nur einen theoretische Wert. Du musst verschiedene Störfaktoren mit einkalkulieren.

Habe in der Schule mit einem professionelen Netzwerkanalysegerät von Fluke mal getestet (Das Gerät wird für Tests von Netzwerkverkabelungen in Unternehmen verwendet und dient zur Auswertung der Spezifikation) 

ALS ERGEBNIS kam heraus, dass ein Cat.5e gerade so Gigabit unterstützt.

Zusammengefasst: deine Aussage ist müll


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2015)

robin007 schrieb:


> Es ist nur einen theoretische Wert. Du musst verschiedene Störfaktoren mit einkalkulieren.
> 
> Habe in der Schule mit einem professionelen Netzwerkanalysegerät von Fluke mal getestet (Das Gerät wird für Tests von Netzwerkverkabelungen in Unternehmen verwendet und dient zur Auswertung der Spezifikation)
> 
> ...



Nein dann ist entweder dein Kabel Müll oder die Verlegung des selben! Die Specs sagen eindeutig Cat5e reicht für Gigabit, fertig...



Rho schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es die Bezeichnung Cat-5e nicht mehr gibt, wäre es völlig unsinnig heute noch Cat-5 fest zu verlegen, nur um ein paar Euro einzusparen.



Ich habe nur geschrieben was notwendig ist, nicht ob es Sinn macht wegen ein paar Euro das so zu machen 

btw: Danke fürs Antworten, auf genau den Kommentar hab ich gewartet


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Nein dann ist entweder dein Kabel Müll oder die Verlegung des selben! Die Specs sagen eindeutig Cat5e reicht für Gigabit, fertig...



Mein liebe,

Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker und stehe kurz vor meine Prüfung.

Ich weiß schon wovon ich spreche und wenn man Kabel in einem Rechenzentrum mit Fluke Gerät misst (Die Kosten ja nicht umsonst über 20k €), kommen schon je nach Kabelkategorie das Ergebnis heraus was dementsprechend der Spezifikation des Kabels entspricht.

Und bei Cat. 5e ist halt so dass du max. 1 Gigabit stabil übertragen kannst. Ich spreche nicht davon ob 10 Gigabit möglich ist oder nicht.

Klar kannst du auch 10 Gig durch die Leitung jagen, aber was hast du davon wenn du auf 10 Gigabit mehr als 50 % Datenverlust hast, die wiederum erneut gesendet werden müssen.

Zusammengefasst: Das Kabel kann nur das, was die Spezifikation auch vorschreibt.


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ich habe nur geschrieben was notwendig ist, nicht ob es Sinn macht wegen ein paar Euro das so zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mit notwendig meinst, dass man in der Praxis mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit kein Gigabit-fähiges Netzwerk erreichen wird und du dich ausschließlich auf theoretische Werte verlässt, dann muss ich dir Recht geben. Die Frage nach dem Nutzen deines Beitrags bleibt jedoch trotzdem offen. Dass Cat-5 theoretisch ausreicht und bei Patchkabeln durchaus sinnvoll ist, wurde im Thread schon vor deiner Beteiligung erwähnt. Also nochmals Glückwunsch zu diesem geisteichen Beitrag und auch zur nachfolgenden Reaktion, die ebenso sinnfrei ist.

BTW: Glückwunsch zum Doppel-Posting. Vielleicht findest du beim nächsten mal ja den Bearbeiten-Button.


----------



## DOcean (28. Januar 2015)

Ich bin Dipl.Ing(FH) Elektrotechnik, hab ich jetzt mehr Recht wie du 

Auch ich habe so ein Gerät in der Firma zur Verfügung, daher weiß auch ich wovon ich spreche. Ich hab schon CAT5e (da gabs das noch) Kabel gemessen die waren 10m lang und die schafften kein Gigabit! Hatte der Kabelhersteller einfach Mist gebaut... wer sagt das der das beim CATx Kabel besser macht...

Daher passt das nicht ganz, das Kabel sollte das schaffen was die Spec vorschreibt und normalerweise kann es das auch...

@Topic
Mir ging es darum dem TE klar zu machen das er auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit CAT5(e) Komponenten glücklich wird, er brauch auch nicht groß in die Zukunft zu blicken dafür gibt es ja Leerrohre...
Klar wenn er für 1-2€ besser Komponenten bekommt, klar schön immer her damit, aber nötig sind die nicht.


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

Letztendlich muss der TE eine Entscheidung darüber treffen, ob er sich für Cat.5, Cat.6 oder Cat.7 Kabel entscheidet. Nur er weiß welcher Störfaktoren sich in seiner Wohnung befinden.

Ach habe noch was vergessen. Die maximale länge für ein Verlegekabel beträgt 90 Meter (+10 Meter für das Patchkabel als Reserve ergibt zusammen 100 Meter) 

Wenn es eng wird kannst du auch bis zu 100 Meter Kabel verlegen


----------



## Dooma (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> mit CAT5e ist sogar 10GBaseT möglich, also 10x so schnell wie heute...



über 45 m... Das ist nicht sehr viel und für Hausverkabelung damit ungeeignet.


----------



## Superwip (28. Januar 2015)

Was für eine Kabelqualität notwendig/sinnvoll ist hängt immer von der Länge des Kabels und möglichen Störeinflüssen (insbesondere auch durch andere, parallel verlegte Kabel) ab.

Cat5 sollte, insbesondere mit Schirmung, für vergleichsweise kurze Kabel bis 50m auch für 10GBASE-T locker ausreichen.

Cat6 erst recht, es wurde dafür ja entwickelt. Cat6 mit S/FTP oder SF/FTP Schirmung sollte bis 100m ausreichen.



Fragt sich auch: Was kommt nach 10GBASE-T?

Zunächst sollte man festhalten das sich ein noch schnellerer Standard wahrscheinlich erst in mehr als 10 Jahren durchsetzen wird. Ob der dann noch auf Kupferkabeln aufbauen wird kann man heute noch nicht sagen.

40GBit/s Ethernet über Kupfer ist derzeit noch in Entwicklung. Es wird wohl zwingend mindestens CAT7 voraussetzen, die damit erreichbaren Kabellängen sind unbekannt.



> über 45 m... Das ist nicht sehr viel und für Hausverkabelung damit ungeeignet.



45m... für Hausverkabelung ungeeignet

Das muss wohl jeder selbst beurteilen...


----------



## robin007 (28. Januar 2015)

> Ich bin Dipl.Ing(FH) Elektrotechnik, hab ich jetzt mehr Recht wie du



und warum empfiehlst du ihn nicht das Kabel was besser abgeschirmt ist? 

Als Elektrotechniker kennt man sich doch über das Thema "Übersprechen mit dem Twisted-Pair Kabel" aus.

Und du musst auch wissen, dass die Ardernpaare im Cat.5 Kabel von einander nicht abgeschirmt sind, wenn du dich schon mal mit Twisted Pair Kabel gearbeitet hast.


----------



## Rho (28. Januar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Mir ging es darum dem TE klar zu machen das er auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit CAT5(e) Komponenten glücklich wird


Ob die Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Praxis wirklich so groß ist, wie du hier suggerierst, stelle ich mal in Frage.



DOcean schrieb:


> er brauch auch nicht groß in die Zukunft zu blicken dafür gibt es ja Leerrohre...


Mal wieder Theorie vs. Praxis. Natürlich sollte man mit Hilfe von Leerrohren die Kabel nach Belieben austauschen können. Tatsache ist, dass das leider oftmals nicht so einfach geht, wie man es gerne hätte. Hängt natürlich von vielen Faktoren ab (Dicke und Ummantellung der Verlegekabel, Durchmesser, Material und innerseitige Beschaffenheit der Lehrrohre, Biegeradien usw.). Jedenfalls bedeutet es einen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand.

*Edit:* Zumdem darf man dann natürlich auch noch sämtliche Kabel neu auflegen. Neben der Arbeit bringt das noch einiges an Fehlerpotential mit, vor allem bei eher ungeübten Personen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2015)

Eine 100m Rolle CAT7 kostet um die 50€, da sehe ich nicht den Diskussionsbedarf um 10€ zu sparen...
DIGITUS CAT 7 S-FTP Twisted Pair Installationskabel, 100m, orange DK-1741-VH-1 - Daten- und Preisvergleich

Patchpanel 60€
DIGITUS 19" Patch Panel Kat.6, Klasse EA, 24 Port, schwarz

Switch: 68€
TP-Link TL-SG1016D Desktop/Rackmount Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Das sind jetzt für eine Hausverkabelung nicht die riesen Beträge...

Netzwerkdose vergessen: ~8€/Stück:
deleyCON Cat6 Netzwerk Dose Netzwerkdose WeiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## holybabel (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, danke für eure ganzen Beiträge und Anregungen. Ich denke ich werde nun doch Cat6 Kabel nehmen. Ersten weil es deutlich billiger als Cat7 Kabel ist, zweitens weil es sich ja anscheinend leichter verlegen und auflegen lässt und drittens weil ja mit Cat6 wohl auch 10Gbit möglich ist. Ich verlege die Kabel so wie gar nicht neben Stromkabel, habe also so gut wie keine Störfaktoren.

Danke nochmal allen für die Beiträge.


----------



## Rho (29. Januar 2015)

Wenn du Verlegekabel des gleichen Herstellers vergleichst, bezweifle ich, dass der preisliche Unterschied zwischen Cat-6 und Cat-7 extrem groß ausfallen wird. Etwas leichter zu verlegen sind Cat-6-Kabel in Regel tatsächlich, da sie weniger starr sind. Beim Auflegen sollte der Unterschied allerdings kaum ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Apokh (30. Januar 2015)

Ich muß Docean recht geben!
Wenn Du ohne weiteres auch nachträglich an die Leerrohre rankommst und Cat7 noch zu teuer wäre, dann langt für den Hausgebrauch auch erstmal Cat5.
Oder Du machst Dir gleich einen richtigen Backbone mit LWL und Cisco Catalyst 6500er Switch mit Fiber Interfaces. Mit denen habe ich vor längerer Zeit mal gearbeitet. 
Ich glaube das liegt dann wohl eher außerhalb des Budgets.


----------

